# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.07.00 and Smart-Clip2 firmware v.1.07 released.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.07.00 and 
Smart-Clip2 firmware v.1.07 are out!*  *Android ADB Tab:*  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ GM Discovery II / Discovery II +* (MT6592) *♦ Caterpillar CAT B15* (MT6577) *♦ GO Live S2* (MT6575) *♦ BLU T190Q* (MT6252) *♦ Verykool S758* (MT6577)  2.Smart-Clip2 root solution: more models have been added to "Autodetect" function.   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1.Fast Direct Unlock database has been updated with new firmware versions for:  *♦ Bitel 8401:* 76XXU-UDMCKOLYM-11452303T06 *♦ BLU Dash D160a:* Q106_BLU_R16_SSIM_Tigo_0.0.3 *♦ Metfone Leopard Mf800:* BDP_MEDION_P752D01V1.0.0B02 *♦ ZTE Switch X1:* MTN_ZA_P727D50V1.1.0B03  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## driak

شكرا اولا على الاضافة

----------

